# What are the advantages of buying an IPhone at the Apple store versus your carrier?



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes I know the Apple store phones are unlocked, but what is the difference from buying a subsidized phone from your carrier and then going to many of the the unlocking services out there, isn't that much cheaper?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Purchasing from Apple lets you get both locked or unlocked phones. Apple stores generally have more stock available than carrier stores, so you're more likely to get the model you want.

Purchasing unlocked from Apple is the only proper way to unlock an iPhone. All other methods are prone to breaking on every OS update. Factory unlocked phones also command a higher resale value than jailbroken phones.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The employees at the Apple Store sell only one brand and know what they're talking about. The carriers make far more profit by selling you anything other than an iPhone, so I don't tend to trust them.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

John Clay said:


> Purchasing from Apple lets you get both locked or unlocked phones. Apple stores generally have more stock available than carrier stores, so you're more likely to get the model you want.
> 
> Purchasing unlocked from Apple is the only proper way to unlock an iPhone. All other methods are prone to breaking on every OS update. Factory unlocked phones also command a higher resale value than jailbroken phones.


Thank you, I didn't know Apple sells locked phones.I didn't see that on the site. I have a plan with no data from years ago that I love 42 bucks TAX IN. I want an Iphone but want to keep my old plan. I am with Rodgers, I asked them but they would not sell me the phone without a dataplan.

Can I just go to the Apple Store and buy a locked phone to Rodgers and keep my existing plan?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Thank you, I didn't know Apple sells locked phones.I didn't see that on the site. I have a plan with no data from years ago that I love 42 bucks TAX IN. I want an Iphone but want to keep my old plan. I am with Rodgers, I asked them but they would not sell me the phone without a dataplan.
> 
> Can I just go to the Apple Store and buy a locked phone to Rodgers and keep my existing plan?


No i don't think so. The Apple store connects to Rogers to setup the phone, you may need a new sim card by the sound of it anyways. I would buy from Apple anyways just because of the warranty service.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

You can take any iPhone in to a Genius Bar regardless of where you purchased it.

To the OP, if you want to keep your plan, you'll have to add on $200 to your purchase price.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just a note to expect to pay the full retail price of the unlocked iPhone if you buy from Apple. My 32 GB iPhone 4 was about $800 as I recall.

Just checked and the 16 GB iPhone 4S with Applecare is $728 plus tax.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I got my iPhone 4S 32gb from the Apple Store as an HUP on my existing plan (over two years in) and paid like $20 extra for the upgrade to my 3GS. Same plan on Rogers, set up at the store. No big whoop.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

dona83 said:


> You can take any iPhone in to a Genius Bar regardless of where you purchased it.
> 
> To the OP, if you want to keep your plan, you'll have to add on $200 to your purchase price.


So If I buy a locked Phone to rogers, if the phone is 200my total cost is 400?


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

fjnmusic said:


> I got my iPhone 4S 32gb from the Apple Store as an HUP on my existing plan (over two years in) and paid like $20 extra for the upgrade to my 3GS. Same plan on Rogers, set up at the store. No big whoop.


what is a HUP?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

clivebuckwheat said:


> what is a HUP?


Hardware Upgrade Program.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

If you don't need a data plan to go with your phone service it's much cheaper in the long run (36 months) to buy an unlocked iPhone 4s from the Apple store.
If you want data, can't live without it, you're much better off getting a subsidized phone thru your carrier.
At the end of your 36 month contract pay the $50 and get the phone unlocked for resale.

Use the proceeds from your old phone sale to offset the cost of purchasing another subsidized phone from your carrier.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

clivebuckwheat said:


> What are the advantages of buying an IPhone at the Apple store versus your carrier?


You get a w-a-a-a-y cooler plastic bag.


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

Bjornbro said:


> You get a w-a-a-a-y cooler plastic bag.


Lol! I love the bag, but it's not the easiest to carry around.

On the other hand, the downside is that you don't get to compare it to other phones.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

melmo said:


> On the other hand, the downside is that you don't get to compare it to other phones.


What other phones? Nothing holds a candle.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

To quote Siri: "wait ... there are OTHER smartphones?" 

I was going to add that going to an Apple store means that you will be talking to people who have no hidden agenda, "spiff" (bribe) or personal bias to sell you any other phone. I would add that Apple employees are (generally) much more pleasant overall than cell-phone-store employees, but I'm sure there are some exceptions to that rule out there.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

dwp said:


> If you don't need a data plan to go with your phone service it's much cheaper in the long run (36 months) to buy an unlocked iPhone 4s from the Apple store.
> If you want data, can't live without it, you're much better off getting a subsidized phone thru your carrier.
> At the end of your 36 month contract pay the $50 and get the phone unlocked for resale.
> 
> Use the proceeds from your old phone sale to offset the cost of purchasing another subsidized phone from your carrier.


Would Apple do the unlocking of the phone after the 36 month contract or are you talking a third party service?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Would Apple do the unlocking of the phone after the 36 month contract or are you talking a third party service?


Apple will not unlock any phone, other than those purchased directly through them at full price.

If you want your carrier-locked iPhone unlocked, you have to go through the carrier. There are no third party unlock services actually worth using.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I think carriers are charging $50 for the service.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Would Apple do the unlocking of the phone after the 36 month contract or are you talking a third party service?


John Clay is absolutely right. Apple does the unlocking thru your carrier. You have to contact your carrier first and if the iPhone qualifies (which it will after your contract expires) the IMEI number is sent to Apple for unlocking.

Apple will not, under any circumstances, directly unlock an iPhone that is locked to a carrier. You have to go thru your carrier but it's relatively painless.

Unlocked iPhones will generally command a higher price on the used market so when you sell it you should almost recoup the cost of getting a new phone thru your carrier's HUP. This way you can get a new iPhone every three years or so for a reasonable price.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Other than Rogers, are other carriers open to unlocking off-contract phones? I don't think so. I think Rogers are the only ones who have this scheme. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Bell and Telus do it as well.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*Bell?*

How recent is your information that Bell/Telus will unlock a phone? I have a friend who tried to have the phone of a deceased relative unlocked so that he could put it on his own plan (he was with Rogers for everything and the relative had been with Bell) he tried all kinds of talking and escalating (even offering to bring in documentation) and Bell would not unlock it, even for a fee (my friend was familiar with Rogers charging for an unlock and had no problems paying.


----------



## melmo (Jun 29, 2006)

John Clay said:


> What other phones? Nothing holds a candle.


And you realize that when you compare it to other phones 

Another disadvantage of buying at the Apple Store is that you avoid the sudden urge to drop a grand or so on a Macbook Air, and how it seems reasonable that an iPad is an essential accessory for the iPhone.

Not to mention the 27" Cinema Display....


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

eggman said:


> How recent is your information that Bell/Telus will unlock a phone? I have a friend who tried to have the phone of a *deceased relative* unlocked so that he could put it on his own plan (he was with Rogers for everything and the relative had been with Bell) he tried all kinds of talking and escalating (even offering to bring in documentation) and Bell would not unlock it, even for a fee (my friend was familiar with Rogers charging for an unlock and had no problems paying.


I think the key is the highlighted bold part. Not his phone. And if it the contract was not expired they wouldn't do it as well.

I am not 100% sure but I think Rogers was the first to do it then Bell and Telus followed suit. If I am not mistaken this all happened about a year ago.

There are others here who will no for sure.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

" TELUS currently is unable to unlock any version of the Apple iPhone..." taken from the Telus site. About a year ago it was widely reported that Telus would begin to offer unlocking for iPhones but it has never happened, apparently due to some internal issues which have never been publicly acknowledged. This is after spending some time trying to get them unlock a 3GS phone of mine. They can and will unlock a number of other phones but nt an iPhone.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

dwp said:


> John Clay is absolutely right. Apple does the unlocking thru your carrier. You have to contact your carrier first and if the iPhone qualifies (which it will after your contract expires) the IMEI number is sent to Apple for unlocking.
> 
> Apple will not, under any circumstances, directly unlock an iPhone that is locked to a carrier. You have to go thru your carrier but it's relatively painless.
> 
> Unlocked iPhones will generally command a higher price on the used market so when you sell it you should almost recoup the cost of getting a new phone thru your carrier's HUP. This way you can get a new iPhone every three years or so for a reasonable price.


Thank you to all of you, I have learned A lot. I have a friend on Bell that wants to give me their phone, they want to get a newer model, can he just asked Bell to do the unlocking?, has anyone with Bell had their phone unlocked after the contract is over?


----------

